# INTJ or INTP why is this so difficult?!



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

_

I know I'm doing this again... Need some help and clarity, been as honest as I possibly can on this questionnaire, many thanks.

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?_
_

I'm generally very organized, in my entire friend group people come to me to organize them, hell I've been put on the counsel for a society in my university to organize the event since nobody else there has even the slightest idea of what to do. Yet, I think I probably am a Ti dominant at times, but then I think I could be an Ni dominant, after all I make very long term plans, and stick to them to carry them out and make sure that they are carried out._


_2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?_

_Achievement, I want to be the best, the very best, the best there ever was. Seriously though? I want to be a top lecturer in my field, and have a happy family, I would love to be publishing books and making philosophy more accessible for others, while coming up with my own thoughts and putting them down into the real world, I don't want to just resay what others have said, that'd be pointless, I want to have my own thoughts and theories on reality. _


_3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way._

Feel at my finest? I don't know. I rarely know what I'm feeling or how I feel, (not claiming to be a robot, obviously I have emotional feelings I just don't really keep a record of them) possibly when I told my girlfriend that I loved her and when she said she loved me back, that meant a hell of a lot to me.

_4) What makes you feel inferior?_

Nothing, I don't ever really feel inferior to someone else, I know that for the most part I'm smarter or just as smart as most people I meet, and if I'm not I'm usually wittier or quicker in thought or at the very least more ambitious and driven than they are. However, I do feel socially inferior as a lot of my friends are very socially able while I am somewhat lacking in that department.

_5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)_

Pros and cons, what will the outcome of the action be, and how much better is that outcome than say another input, I try to look at things as objectively as I physically can, even when it comes down to things that put a great deal of strain on my heartstrings, I know I should keep my emotional responses clear of my decisions as I cannot be certain of those, logical and reasonable decisions are always logical and reasonable, but emotions and feeling values change, so I'd rather make a choice based on something that I know will have made it right once and right later, rather than a set of feelings that might judge the action to be better or worse later on.

_6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?_

I like to know where I'm going. I usually start a project knowing precisely what the end product will be. And if I don't I tend to start a much more extensive plan for how I'm going to go about what I will do, generally however I like to control projects because you can't count on other people to pull their weight, most people just look for an excuse or a person to load the work onto. I want to pass or fail by my own merit, not by another mans merit or boneidleness.


_7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? _


My memory of a time when I had fun? I'll level with you, I'm generally neutral in thought and don't really have a lot of fun.

_8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)_

I like to look at the argument and see what it's trying to assume will happen, where it made these base assumptions and are there any undertones attempting to be justified without being proven or noticed?

_9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?_

Very.

_10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?_

See if the principles make sense. Looking for supporting information seems like a waste of time, you can find evidence and supporting information just about everywhere, and for just about everything.

_11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?_

Follow what I believe, I will not compromise upon my own values, I'll happily fall out with people over it as well.

_12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?_

I think before speaking at first, but once I get started I become much harder to slow down my head starts bouncing ideas around and trying to shoot them all out into the open as fast as possible, I prefer one on one, much easier to get a plan in motion.

_13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?_

Actions vs words 60/40 to actions. I'd rather know indeed, then I'd rather build a ladder and climb down rather than leaping, leaping sounds like it could be dangerous...

_14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?_

Go out, I'll get another chance to watch this show, plus I'll be back home within the next couple of hours after I get tired of the company.

_15) How do you act when you're stressed out?_

I drink very heavily, and smoke like a chimney, its not very good. I binge on food and act like an idiot pretty much.

_16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?_

How judgemental they are, they see their purpose in life is how to tell others how to manage their personal lives. If I wanted help I'd come to you, keep your fat nose out of my business until asked. Or how unmotivated people can be, sitting around all day moping about having nothing to do with your time won't help, get up and do something!

_17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?_

Philosophy, sciences, theories of most kinds, politics, football, cinema, most things really, once you get me started I just don't shut up.

_18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life_

My health, I tend to ignore it for the most part.

_19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?_

I don't know how they perceive me, they think I'm pretty much an encyclopaedia of knowledge, which is obviously nonesense its just I know more than they do because I read more than they do. They'd never say I was overly expressive, or expressive at all really.

_20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?_
_
Don't really know, I'd like to hang out with my girlfriend probably go for a day out somewhere (preferably a zoo, I love zoo's.) then go for a fancy meal in the evening._


----------



## BimboBarbie (Jun 2, 2012)

Shut up and go out.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

BimboBarbie said:


> Shut up and go out.


No, there are people there.


----------



## BimboBarbie (Jun 2, 2012)

Emerson said:


> No, there are people there.


Aww i was only joking babe


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

BimboBarbie said:


> Aww i was only joking babe


I'm not, there are people out there, and they might try and talk to me, I am totally unprepared for any of that!


----------



## BimboBarbie (Jun 2, 2012)

You asked to many questions, sweetie.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

_To catch them is my real test, to train them is my cause.

DUN DUN DUN.
_


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

really organised INTP btw. or ISTP hmm..

where is your Te? D:


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Figure INTP it is then, thanks to those who helped.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

You're some Te-Fi type for sure. ENTJ or INTJ. You set extreme personal standards for yourself, which is pretty characteristic of Fi types.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

You sound like INTJ, especially with the part about being the best. I see that in INTJs a lot and not much in INTPs


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Ah, thanks for the input, I thought I was an INTJ but had some reservations, not too sure why when I actually think about it. Thanks.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Going to shamelessly bump this thread... I know I'm being an arse, but I want more input pretty much. Sagesagesagesage.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't understand how you have 1500 posts and don't know your type yet.

Anyway...
What makes you think you're an INTJ?


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Cetanu said:


> I don't understand how you have 1500 posts and don't know your type yet.
> 
> Anyway...
> What makes you think you're an INTJ?


Evidence for INTJ:
Definitive NT for starters that much is a given.
Very organized, I'm naturally good at planning and organizing things.
I tend to be a structured person, I'm not very random or spontaneous as a person.

And the reasoning is simple: I thought I was an INTJ for about 300 posts, then an ENTP then an ENTJ then an INTP now I'm back on INTJ. I've managed to remove the possibility of ENTX so now I'm just cutting down the chances of either INTX (I have no idea how its taken me this long though mind you.)


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, Emerson, please follow this through: 



Emerson said:


> _
> 
> 1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?_
> _
> ...


Well, do you want any more input? Do you have objections? What are your doubts, exactly? INTJs can seem like INTPs because they can introvert their Te, but then they are not that much like INTPs because they find it harder to extravert their intuition. INTPs can also seem like INTJs if the introversion factor upon the Ne is high, but then it would be obvious because they wouldn't show much Te, just Ne.

Even if you do relate to Ni and Ti the most (probably because you have quite partial to T over F as well), the way you prefer to deal with the outside world is very much like Te, not Ne. So, the conclusion is that you are an INTJ with marked preferrences for Introversion and Thinking, thus the dominance of Ni and Ti and the slavehood of Se (and Fe).


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Emerson said:


> Evidence for INTJ:
> Definitive NT for starters that much is a given.
> Very organized, I'm naturally good at planning and organizing things.
> I tend to be a structured person, I'm not very random or spontaneous as a person.
> ...


Explain how you use Ni

also explain how inferior Se affects you in every day life


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Cetanu said:


> Explain how you use Ni
> 
> also explain how inferior Se affects you in every day life


How I use Ni?

Pretty difficult, when I'm working on something like an essay or something I'll wait until I get the revelation that I need to spark me onto my work. When I think I'm using my Ni at its most, it almost feels as if its not me who's writing it, if you follow? The ideas are flowing through me but they aren't lead by me. Again it seems difficult to precisely express it. 

Or in regular everyday terms, I'm looking at the thoughts and patterns that people are showing trying to work out there aim or what they're looking for from their actions rather than anything else... 

Mainly if I'm not with my girlfriend I sit in my room playing video games or watch sports don't know how that's expressed mind you...

I'm not sure with inferior Se, I suppose it could be through some bad habits: I smoke too much (as in I smoke.) I drink far too much, especially when I'm alone, -should stop doing that really.- Patterns in the physical world that I notice get converting into being symbolic of something else, sadly I cannot think of any examples. Any more questions? (To be fair I'm fairly certain I'm an INTJ, but I want to be 100% not 95%) 

@Ludi in answer to your question: I tend to complete the argument in my head, offer my idea to someone else then hope they have a rebuttal for the sake of debate, since an idea won't get refined if its simply accepted off the key now will it? You've been a tonne of help, thanks.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

What's the certainty % for the INTJ type then?



Emerson said:


> You've been a tonne of help, thanks.


Is this directed at me?


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Ludi said:


> What's the certainty % for the INTJ type then?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this directed at me?



Around 98% I'd say (because I'm being needlessly precise today) And yeah it is thanks. The breaking down of the questionnaire into which functions I was showing was damn useful. Ta.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Emerson said:


> How I use Ni?
> 
> Pretty difficult, when I'm working on something like an essay or something I'll wait until I get the revelation that I need to spark me onto my work. When I think I'm using my Ni at its most, it almost feels as if its not me who's writing it, if you follow? The ideas are flowing through me but they aren't lead by me. Again it seems difficult to precisely express it.
> 
> ...


Do you feel as though these statements describes you?

"He can never exist in stable, long-established conditions of generally acknowledged though limited value: because his eye is constantly ranging for new possibilities"

"Neither reason nor feeling can restrain or discourage him from a new possibility"


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Cetanu said:


> Do you feel as though these statements describes you?
> 
> "He can never exist in stable, long-established conditions of generally acknowledged though limited value: because his eye is constantly ranging for new possibilities"
> 
> "Neither reason nor feeling can restrain or discourage him from a new possibility"


Yes, primarily the second one. "Reason can only tread the path imagination has first walked" to quote Rorty. I think sums it up quite nicely.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Emerson said:


> Yes, primarily the second one. "Reason can only tread the path imagination has first walked" to quote Rorty. I think sums it up quite nicely.


and what of these?

"he readily applies himself to callings wherein he may expand his abilities in many directions."

"His capacity to inspire his fellow-men with courage, or to kindle enthusiasm for something new, is unrivalled"


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Cetanu said:


> and what of these?
> 
> "he readily applies himself to callings wherein he may expand his abilities in many directions."
> 
> "His capacity to inspire his fellow-men with courage, or to kindle enthusiasm for something new, is unrivalled"


The first more than the second, but still some form of identity with the second (or it might be wishful thinking I don't know)


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

All of the things I've been posting are examples of behavior observed in individuals with dominant extroverted intuition.

Ni, to me, is experienced more so as a connection between ideas which I have already learnt or the creation of an idea based off ideas I have already learnt... Not 'new' possibilities. Just old, effective, proven possibilities with perhaps modifications depending on the context or target of implementation.
I imagine that Ne would be more inclined to be outwardly creative and outwardly seeking or ideas and inspiration but I really have no idea what Ne is like.

I do not think you are an INTJ but then again I think this needs a bit more time, information and reflection.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Cetanu said:


> All of the things I've been posting are examples of behavior observed in individuals with dominant extroverted intuition.
> 
> Ni, to me, is experienced more so as a connection between ideas which I have already learnt or the creation of an idea based off ideas I have already learnt... Not 'new' possibilities. Just old, effective, proven possibilities with perhaps modifications depending on the context or target of implementation.
> I imagine that Ne would be more inclined to be outwardly creative and outwardly seeking or ideas and inspiration but I really have no idea what Ne is like.
> ...


So by that logic, XNTP? I honestly think I have more going for the NTP's but would rather be an NTJ if that makes sense? I could assume that my high level of organization and stuff is because of my INTJ mother and ESTJ father? That'd make sense then eh? Cheers.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Let's try with the inferior function *

ITP* (fe): "...people are so easily manipulated and shallow. I can see how things really work, I couldn't possibly play along. Isn't anyone able to think for themselves?"

or

*INJ* (se): "...such a brutal, sensate landscape. why do people settle for animalistic immediacy? I'm not an animal, that's for sure. I'll conceive my own reality, on my own terms."

If ITP then look at this link: The Form of the Inferior - ITPs

If you agree with it you are most likely INTP 

If INJ then: The Form of the Inferior - INJs

If you agree with it you are most likely INTJ.

The following are the types under the influence of the inferior function.

ISTPs and INTPs

� Logic emphasized to an extreme
� Hypersensitivity to relationships
� Emotionalism

INTJs and INFJs
� Obsessive focus on external data
� Overindulgence in sensual pleasure
� Adversarial attitude toward the outer world


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Let's try with the inferior function *
> 
> ITP* (fe): "...people are so easily manipulated and shallow. I can see how things really work, I couldn't possibly play along. Isn't anyone able to think for themselves?"
> 
> ...



INTP it most certainly is then. Thanks very much, you pretty much just blasted my struggles to typing in the ass, thanks!


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Cetanu said:


> All of the things I've been posting are examples of behavior observed in individuals with dominant extroverted intuition.
> 
> Ni, to me, is experienced more so as a connection between ideas which I have already learnt or the creation of an idea based off ideas I have already learnt... Not 'new' possibilities. Just old, effective, proven possibilities with perhaps modifications depending on the context or target of implementation.
> I imagine that Ne would be more inclined to be outwardly creative and outwardly seeking or ideas and inspiration but I really have no idea what Ne is like.
> ...


that was a really good straightforward explanation of Ni and should be posted somewhere.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Emerson said:


> INTP it most certainly is then. Thanks very much, you pretty much just blasted my struggles to typing in the ass, thanks!


It appears that your typing struggles are blasted away by every fifth post here. I disapprove of your illogical decision. You let yourself be bamboozled by a mere 'inferior function' selection request. Both INT have immense trouble with Se and Fe. 

I have already stated and explained my conclusions.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Emerson said:


> INTP it most certainly is then. Thanks very much, you pretty much just blasted my struggles to typing in the ass, thanks!


Apparently every fifth post blasts away your typing struggles. I disapprove of your illogical decision. You let yourself be bamboozled by a mere 'inferior function' selection. Both INT have immense trouble with Se and Fe. And you, by the data _you _have provided, are slightly more inclined to Ni - Se. 

I have stated and explained my conclusions before. I suppose then that this typing thing is a little matter of personal decision...I did not know that.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Ludi said:


> I disapprove of your illogical decision. You let yourself be fooled by the 'inferior function' selection. Both INT have immense trouble with Se and Fe. I have already stated and explained my conclusions.


you got 3 stronger functions and 1 inferior.
It is then most likely that if you really agree with the inferior then it's more accurate than if you agreed with the dominant.
The dominant could just be 1 of the 3, but the inferior is 1 out of 1.

Going after the 100% rather than the 33% seems more accurate.

INTPs don't have issues with Se in the same way as INTJs.
And INTJs don't really have any "issue" with Fe as far as I know.



> Nothing, I don't ever really feel inferior to someone else, I know that for the most part I'm smarter or just as smart as most people I meet, and if I'm not I'm usually wittier or quicker in thought or at the very least more ambitious and driven than they are. However, I do feel socially inferior as a lot of my friends are very socially able while I am somewhat lacking in that department.


Usually hear that from the INTP I know, not from any INTJ.
It's Ti + Ne.



> I like to know where I'm going. I usually start a project knowing precisely what the end product will be. And if I don't I tend to start a much more extensive plan for how I'm going to go about what I will do, generally however I like to control projects because you can't count on other people to pull their weight, most people just look for an excuse or a person to load the work onto. I want to pass or fail by my own merit, not by another mans merit or boneidleness.


sounds like: *ETJ* (fi) "...people are so unwilling to take charge, too afraid of stepping on someone else's toes just to get something done. I get things done, I have the balls to see how life really works." 
also a bit like: *INJ* (se): "...such a brutal, sensate landscape. why do people settle for animalistic immediacy? I'm not an animal, that's for sure. I'll conceive my own reality, on my own terms."


> _9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?_
> 
> Very. *
> Judging.*


Subjective view = personality type XXXX

*I still believe tho that he is the only one who can be sure about his type!
We can only help him get there!*


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Ludi said:


> It appears that your typing struggles are blasted away by every fifth post here. I disapprove of your illogical decision. You let yourself be bamboozled by a mere 'inferior function' selection request. Both INT have immense trouble with Se and Fe.
> 
> I have already stated and explained my conclusions.


Really they were cleared up outside of this thread, primarily through understanding the differences between Ne and Ni. (I wouldn't be too surprised if I'm an ENTP... Anywho, I mainly owe the thanks for typing and such to @Cetanu.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Acerbusvenator said:


> you got 3 stronger functions and 1 inferior.
> It is then most likely that if you really agree with the inferior then it's more accurate than if you agreed with the dominant.
> The dominant could just be 1 of the 3, but the inferior is 1 out of 1.
> 
> ...


INTJs _may _have trouble with Fe ...if their Thinking and Introversion are extreme. This is most obvious. The same logic applies to every type, including the INTPs.

Fi is not the third highest function in INTJs...it is the second lowest.

The reason he _believes_ he is an INTP is because Ti is a very sharp function in him, due the mentioned high I+T over E+F preferences. But he is certainly an external Judger, and thus, his second (or third) function is Te, not Ne. One big difference between the two types is how they deal with the outer world....and INTPs, for their Ne, have little ambition for positions and awards, they are certainly not as willful as INTJs, and they are not much into controlling the outcome and knowing exactly how the project will be by ways of extensive planning...our friend here displays many of these INTJ traits.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Ludi said:


> INTJs _may _have trouble with Fe ...if their Thinking and Introversion are extreme. This is most obvious. The same logic applies to every type, including the INTPs.
> 
> Fi is not the third highest function in INTJs...it is the second lowest.
> 
> The reason he _believes_ he is an INTP is because Ti is a very sharp function in him, due the mentioned high I+T over E+F preferences. But he is certainly an external Judger, and thus, his second (or third) function is Te, not Ne. One big difference between the two types is how they deal with the outer world....and INTPs, for their Ne, have little ambition for positions and awards, they are certainly not as willful as INTJs, and they are not much into controlling the outcome and knowing exactly how the project will be by ways of extensive planning...our friend here displays many of these INTJ traits.


Dominant
Auxillary
Tertriary
-------
Inferior

When it comes to how he deals with the world then I believe he knows that better than you.

And MBTI is more than just stereotypes, the functions can express themselves in many ways.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Dominant
> Auxillary
> Tertriary
> -------
> ...



Your answer amuses me...but seriously, no much analysis can be expected if there is only hostility and defensiveness. I will leave my conclusions unchanged, and I'll say no more...

EDIT: I do agree with you when you say that he is the one who should do most of the figuring out...


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Ludi said:


> Your answer amuses me...but seriously, no much analysis can be expected if there is only hostility and defensiveness. I will leave my conclusions unchanged, and I'll say no more.


I find your answers highly amusing.
And I can't expect an educated response from someone who values his own opinion so much more than logical reasoning.
Especially not an educated response from someone who responds in a childish and defensive manner.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

@Ludi your monkey is ugly.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

My dogs breath smells like dog food.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Cetanu said:


> My dogs breath smells like dog food.









I see your derp and I raise you a cat.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ludi said:


> INTJs _may _have trouble with Fe ...if their Thinking and Introversion are extreme. This is most obvious. The same logic applies to every type, including the INTPs.
> 
> Fi is not the third highest function in INTJs...it is the second lowest.
> 
> The reason he _believes_ he is an INTP is because Ti is a very sharp function in him, due the mentioned high I+T over E+F preferences. But he is certainly an external Judger, and thus, his second (or third) function is Te, not Ne. One big difference between the two types is how they deal with the outer world....and INTPs, for their Ne, have little ambition for positions and awards, they are certainly not as willful as INTJs, and they are not much into controlling the outcome and knowing exactly how the project will be by ways of extensive planning...our friend here displays many of these INTJ traits.


INTJs don't have Fe, where did you get that Idea from? I thought everyone understood that Fi could be used be used to develop empathy since we'd care more about being hurt since we are unable to naturally empathize with others. We can't feel in an extroverted manner


----------



## Grunfur (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd say you're either INTJ or ENTJ. Its quite hard to tell. I wouldn't say you're an INTP though. Its possible that you're mistaking Ti with Ni. It seems like you generally have a plan before you take action. This, along with your organization skills are very Ni-like. You tend to work in a way where you know the outcome. That's pretty much how judgers would be like. This tells me you're TJ. Also, the fact that you may articulate a lot of your points and talk for a long time points to Te. The harder question is I vs E. You say yourself you have difficulty keeping track of your emotions and have problems socializing. This can be a lack of Fi, hinting toward ENTJ. But on the other hand, you claim to prefer not engaging with people, which leans to INTJ. 



This video might be useful to you.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I like how the NTP's on this thread have said I'm an NTJ, and the NTJ's have said I'm an NTP... This is hilariously awesome.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Emerson said:


> I like how the NTP's on this thread have said I'm an NTJ, and the NTJ's have said I'm an NTP... This is hilariously awesome.


You were INTJ all along.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Ludi said:


> You were INTJ all along.


True enough, just like that neither camp seemed that interested in wanting me. That's besides the point however.

I like your changing chimp avatars, can we be expecting one of them to be in a suit?


----------



## Thorgar (Apr 3, 2010)

Emerson said:


> I like how the NTP's on this thread have said I'm an NTJ, and the NTJ's have said I'm an NTP... This is hilariously awesome.


Here's an INTJ who thinks you are an INTJ. You might want to stay away from trying to type by contrasting Ni / Ne. Most INTJs don't seem to understand their Ni that well as it is introverted and "just there." I see lots of Te and Fi in your writing, and maybe a little Ti in the stuff about categorizing everything. Then again, that could just be an overdose of Judging.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Emerson said:


> True enough, just like that neither camp seemed that interested in wanting me. That's besides the point however.
> 
> I like your changing chimp avatars, can we be expecting one of them to be in a suit?


Yes, in due time; expect a chimp grin with that.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Ludi said:


> Yes, in due time; expect a chimp grin with that.



I anticipate plenty of monkeying around...


----------

